# Perfect! A one stop shop indeed!



## jimi43 (14 Jan 2013)

I always felt a bit cheeky posting metal type things on the forum even though it says Workshop on the tin and not Woodwork!

Brilliant move!

You've been busy in the few days of your tenure Roger! =D> 

Jim


----------



## AES (31 Jan 2013)

+1

:lol: =D> 

AES


----------

